# nonresident student



## chop_05 (Jan 18, 2006)

I am a resident in Minnesota, but I currently live and go to school in Fargo at NDSU. Can I apply as a resident for a deer gun license? Last year I did and got a license, but now looking into it more I don't think I legally can. There must be some kind of flaw in the online application process that allowed me to do this. I know I can hunt small game as a resident including waterfowl, pheasant, etc. (which is amazing in this state and I am very grateful for), but I am really not sure about deer. If anybody could clear this up for me I would really appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

From Game & Fish Website.
http://gf.nd.gov/regulations/deer/index.html#elgibility

Under #6-*Nonresidents*


> Nonresident full-time students living in North Dakota, who are attending a state or tribal college or a private institution of higher education, may qualify for nonlottery resident licenses. Contact the Department for details.


----------



## chop_05 (Jan 18, 2006)

so since the firearms deer license is a lottery I can't apply as a resident then? well I'm glad I checked into this before I got into some serious trouble. Thanks


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Rather than rely on second hand information from a talk forum, I would call the G & F and ask them directly. 701-328-6300


----------

